# Planning to purchase this week



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Some of you may remember me from a few months back, but I am back from my hiatus.

After going through and renting many types of guns throughout the past few months I think I have decided on my favorite.

The XD was by far the most comfortable gun for me with the Wather P99 a close second. So this week (if it goes as planned) I will be purchasing my first gun. The plan as it sits now is to go with the XD45. 

The advice I would like to get from you all is would the .45 be a good purchase for me or would I be better off with the 40?

My plans for this gun are mainly home protection. I will be visiting the range atleast twice per month. Is there a large enough cost difference between the 2 calibers? I haven't shopped around looking as I have always used whatever the range supplied.

The 45 for me was not uncomfortable after shooting a box of 50 rounds so fatigue with it is not an issue.

I guess in the end I just want to know if the 45 would be overkill for me in your own opinion as I know the final decision is mine.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

The .45 has been more comfortable for me to shoot than the .40. 

But it looks like .40 ammo may be cheaper.

Congrats on your future purchase, whichever one you go with. :smt023 

WM


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have a number of 45's perfer to shoot my XD over my HK, 1911 and Glocks. Even though I shoot better with the 1911 I still like the XD. I don't care for the 40 round and I agree with the wandering man on that.


----------



## CLEMCO51 (Dec 24, 2006)

Go with the 45 if it is going to be home gun, if it is going to be a CARRY gun, go with the 45 or the .40 Subcompact - but if 1" is much to you go with the 4" 45 ACP 

It is a Solid gun - ammo twice a month 100 rounds a month? or 200 at most? if your only shooting that the price wont beat you up too bad, you could always go an buy in bulk - 1000 round - that could last you up to 10 months and save you the cash of going with 40


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

CLEMCO51 said:


> Go with the 45 if it is going to be home gun, if it is going to be a CARRY gun, go with the 45 or the .40 Subcompact - but if 1" is much to you go with the 4" 45 ACP
> 
> It is a Solid gun - ammo twice a month 100 rounds a month? or 200 at most? if your only shooting that the price wont beat you up too bad, you could always go an buy in bulk - 1000 round - that could last you up to 10 months and save you the cash of going with 40


More than likely I will be going with the 4" .45 as the 5" seems big and cumbersome to me. I will not be using this gun or any gun for that matter as a carry weapon as the state of MD sucks. 

As far as ammo, you are pretty much right I guess. $10/month extra won't put me in the red.

Hopefully the weather holds out and doesn't get all crazy on me so Wednesday I can go buy it. Then one week from then (waiting period) I will be a happy camper. :mrgreen:


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd go for the 45. Why bother going in half measures. It's either a 9mm or a 45, in my opinion.


----------



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

I chose xd 9mm. Cheap to feed. Both are excellent guns. Both are the best guns to own. You can't go wrong with an XD.


----------



## slugger6 (Jan 15, 2007)

My home defense pistol is an XD45 Service with TruGlo TFO sights loaded with Hornady TAP FPD.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Wheels said:


> I chose xd 9mm. Cheap to feed. Both are excellent guns. Both are the best guns to own. You can't go wrong with an XD.


I agree. From what I've heard and my own experience with an XD9mm is that they are quality pieces. The more I read about the XD45's, the better they sound. Plus... I just keep seeing great reviews on them.

I know that ammo for the 9mm is cheaper, and with them it's more about the placement of your shots (as it takes hits to take down a target if required). However, I'm really really curious about the XD45, and would love to try one out. I'd definitely think about one for next purchase (along with the CZ SP-01).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> with the Wather P99 a close second.


Betrayed again... :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Went to buy today, but there is a big gun show and half their inventory is there so they didnt have one in stock for me.

I can't decide if i want the Full Size 4" or the Compact. I was shooting the full size today. i'd have to hold the compact to be sure.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> Went to buy today, but there is a big gun show and half their inventory is there so they didnt have one in stock for me.
> 
> I can't decide if i want the Full Size 4" or the Compact. I was shooting the full size today. i'd have to hold the compact to be sure.


I'd go for the 4".


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I feel like you about the 5" model. It feels like a big brick in my hand when I put it up there to fire. Once that puppy starts barking and your in time with it. That is one awesome weapon. I never fired a 4" model but there couldn't be that big of difference. I would say anyone of the three you choose, you will not regret it. Ok I admit I like the XD series.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

well they have the 4" with the longer grip. The Compact is a 4" with a shorter grip and one of the mags is extended. so i guess with the extended mag it'll be the same.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

well as insane as it sounds I have changed my mind yet again. Throughout this week my mind has been bouncing back and forth as to which caliber to get. It's been cost vs protection. I'd like to get out to the range as much as humanly possible so for me the XD9 would be the most cost effective. Going higher in caliber will take a $10 step with each level up per 50 rounds.

So after rolling around in bed all night (when I can't decide something i go crazy) and doing as much research as possible I figured the more practice i get the more it won't matter what caliber I have since a well placed shot matters more.

I even went over the fact that you can switch barrels for about $150 so your gun could be 2 calibers. Then I thought but why? Just get a 9mm now then if I want bigger later just get a .45 too. 

i think by going with the XD9 i will have a more enjoyable time with my first gun being able to shoot it more often than a XD40 and XD45. With the cost of 9mm i could shoot once a week or more.

Cliff notes:
For now my mind is made up on and XD9 i know a big change from the 45 but I'd rather shoot more and save money. 45 can come later.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm completely bummed. I wanted the XD Bi-tone, but there are none and the distrubutor has no idea when they will be in. So i moved to my next choice of OD Green. I'm still waiting to hear back, but I am suspecting that they won't have any. Looks like i'm going to have to settle for a plain old black one. I know further down the line i can always have the slide sent out to be hardchromed, but still.

As far as the black the gun shop has one in stock, but It's been shot. They say 2 mags full max, but I want a new one. one where it was the test shot only. Am I weird for wanting that?


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*XD buying*

I bought the XD45 recently and the only reason I didn't get the bi-tone was because I didn't think the made it in the 5" because it isn't listed in the tactical section. If you want the bi-tone I'd look for another dealer or wait for it. You will probably regret settling for all black if it isn't what you like and sending it out for hard chrome will take time and cost more than just getting the factory bi-tone. As far as the gun having a couple mags through it for me it would depend on the deal they were willing to give and I would instist on field stripping it to verify that there is not more wear than they think.

Make sure 9MM isn't going to do it for you before you go .40 or .45. I'm a fan of the .40 and .45, but having just ordered $200+ worth of ammo for the second time in recent history I'm really thinking of becoming a 9MM convert. 
.40 is a bit cheaper than .45. Some guns are much more snappy in .40 than others. I've only shot 9MM and .45 in the XD and both in the 5" barreled versions. I hear recoil complaints from some about the .40. It isn't bad at all in my PX4, but it was annoying in a Glock that I tried.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> *As far as the black the gun shop has one in stock, but It's been shot*. They say 2 mags full max, but I want a new one. one where it was the test shot only. Am I weird for wanting that?


How much of a discount are they offering for the used one?


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> How much of a discount are they offering for the used one?


None. That's why I want them to order me a brand new one.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

noproblem5671 said:


> I bought the XD45 recently and the only reason I didn't get the bi-tone was because I didn't think the made it in the 5" because it isn't listed in the tactical section. If you want the bi-tone I'd look for another dealer or wait for it. You will probably regret settling for all black if it isn't what you like and sending it out for hard chrome will take time and cost more than just getting the factory bi-tone. As far as the gun having a couple mags through it for me it would depend on the deal they were willing to give and I would instist on field stripping it to verify that there is not more wear than they think.
> 
> Make sure 9MM isn't going to do it for you before you go .40 or .45. I'm a fan of the .40 and .45, but having just ordered $200+ worth of ammo for the second time in recent history I'm really thinking of becoming a 9MM convert.
> .40 is a bit cheaper than .45. Some guns are much more snappy in .40 than others. I've only shot 9MM and .45 in the XD and both in the 5" barreled versions. I hear recoil complaints from some about the .40. It isn't bad at all in my PX4, but it was annoying in a Glock that I tried.


I have settled on the 9MM as you can see above. I broke down and realized I wasn't prepared to spend $26/50 compared to the 9MM at about $9 or less /50.

As far as waiting I thought about it, but I really dont want to wait several weeks or even months to have the bi-tone. Honestly I'm not real hung up on the color. i just have my preferences. No other dealers in the area have the bi-tone as i have already checked. And the place I am dealing with now has the lowest prices but about $50. I'd be as happy with the black as I would be with the bi-tone or green.

** I know it sounds like I am rushing into the buy, but I truly have thought it over. Color doesn't matter too much to me. I'd just really like to have it by my birthday. MD has a 7 day waiting period so the latest i could buy it would be this friday to have it exactly on my bday. this is my gift to myself.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Can i express how happy I am? I have just located a bi-tone. A little higher in price than the other place, but the other guy is giving me the run around. I am keeping my fingers crossed it all works out. Going to sign the papers today.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

7 days from now it is mine.:smt038 :smt071


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Betrayed again... :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022


there is truth in betrayal. :mrgreen:


----------



## XD9OD (Jan 30, 2007)

excellent choice on the xd9. I got mine a few months ago and the more i shoot other people's guns i love mine more and more. As i understand it you can get a new barrel to upgrade to .40 but the grip won't allow a .45acp magazine in it. you'll notice that the .45 grip is slightly deeper but it does feel like the same width. I also love the fact that my most recent purchase was 500rd 9mm remi 115gr for $6.98/50! And recoil on a 9 will be minimal. I've put 173rd thru my xd9 in 1 hour once and felt fine. Stuffing 16rd into the mag is definitely assisted via the mag loader. i'm glad i got that too  Good luck with your new tool. It's not a toy


----------

